# sponge filters on ebay



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

This model is available dirt cheap on ebay and might serve some of my needs, the one with 2 sponges. Problem is I don't know what size tank they are rated up to. I am guessing 10 gallon max but not sure.

Does anyone know?

Also there is the standard look sponge filter which is very small, know its rating also?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I would prefer the single sponge to the left. The dual one doesn't really do much. I have one but depending on your stock, I wouldn't put my bet on that one in a 10G unless it's small critters like dwarf shrimps.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## littleguppy (Mar 12, 2012)

The sponge filters on ebay (the double one) is all I use for my 5 and 10 gallons guppy breeding tanks - they are also great for fry tanks as no fry will get sucked up. I have been using them for years, and I am happy.. and it takes a little while to get here but if your not in a rush its worth the wait!


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Good filters and you can get them even cheaper(slightly) by buying bulk

Be careful if you are using them in low ph environments though, the plastic on the suction cup "melts" over time even in slightly acidic water (6.6-6.8) Mines only last about 1.5 years before I need to replace them, cheaper than getting new suction cups.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Are both of these rated for up to 10 gallons at least?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm not sure about that single one, it's really tiny. I have one twice that size in a 2.5 G. 

But given a choice, I would want something larger than that for 10G, like, four inch diameter, but not too tall.

I've used that double one for a 5G and it was great, I really liked it. It would probably do fine for a 10G, if it had a light load, like shrimp, for example. But it works really well. Mine came used and a year later is still in great condition, though I did have to find a new suction cup to hold it on the glass, so I cannibalized one from a window decoration. It works better for the filter than it ever did for the decoration.

If you need a small or medium size sponge filter, I have a few spares I'm not using I'd sell cheap.. and the parts for a few that just need a new sponge, which you can make yourself if you're handy. But the cost of postage would likely add too much cost for it to be much of a bargain, sadly.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

shipping would be too much most likely.

I don't get it how people can ship an item from Asia for the prices they do. You can buy an item off ebay for $1 and shipping is free.

Sending the same size package just across a city would cost way more than that here.

I am looking for a very cheap sponge filter option for my breeding tanks, 10 gallon tanks and both of these filters are just a buck or so.

Trying to cut costs where I can. The stands I need to make cost a bit for materials, then heaters are about $8 each and if I get many tanks going, I will need to spend over $100 for a large pond pump to run them all. I figure its cheaper in the long run to run one huge pump instead of a few smaller ones, and probably quieter to.

I can't wait till my financial situation improves. I have all these plans in my head that I want to do, and can make some money but I need a few 100 to get started


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I know what you mean.. truly I do. Fixed income, makes it very frustrating at times, I too have many ideas I'd love to make real and doubt I ever will be able to. 

I suspect the Asian shipping is so cheap because of the volume of business they do. Even US shipping by post is much cheaper than it is here, though that has gone up over the past few years, in part because of the cost of fuel to transport anything. They used to have these great flat rate boxes.. anything that would fit inside went for the flat rate regardless of weight. I don't think they have those any more though.

We just don't have the population size to support a large enough system that could get the price down to what it is in Asia. And the postal unions, over the years, have managed to make it so postal workers here make a very good wage. Much, MUCH more, I suspect, than a similarly employed person in most Asian countries would make. 

It sucks for those of us who have to pay these high rates, just as we do for cell phones and TV, but if we had that many people living here, neither would Canada be the country we know it as today.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

The one on the left is good for about 5gallon max was advertised as a 50 gallon filter I bought one what a disappointment. The one on the right is a good filter for fry and shrimp as is good for a 5 gallon tank, the ribs hold tiny bits of food the shrimp and fry peck at.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks for the confirmation, I figured about 5 gallons max. Could push it for a 10 gallon with the right stock but for my needs I can't push it like that.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Those types of filter are ok, but I prefer an ATI Hydrosponge type that sits on the bottom. The longer lift tube also moves more water (potentially).


----------

